# Helios, any chance of adding a designer/PH line?



## TheExperiment (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey Helios, any chance of you guys going the PH route?


----------



## Spongy (Sep 30, 2013)

Sure!  Ive looked into it but wasnt sure if there would be interest on this particular board.


----------



## creekrat (Sep 30, 2013)

Is your website down or moved? Tried it last night and got a file 404 error


----------



## Spongy (Sep 30, 2013)

Its down for the time being because of setbacks with the supp line.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 30, 2013)

TheExperiment said:


> Hey Helios, any chance of you guys going the PH route?



i can assist with the PH stuff.  I do a lot elsewhere.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 2, 2013)

What kind of ph's?


----------



## Spongy (Oct 11, 2013)

Ones that are still legal lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 11, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> What kind of ph's?



what ones do you like?  there are still quite a few out there.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 11, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> what ones do you like?  there are still quite a few out there.



Epi - if it came in a 20-25mg cap
DMZ - 15mg cap
Methyl-Sten - 10mg cap

Those are the only ones I liked that (I think) are still legal... are there any new ones out? I've been staying away from orals in general and haven't read up on any PHs in years


----------

